# Years in the brush changing to teaching others brush bunny skills



## hiveranno (Apr 19, 2020)

Way back when, I had a thread on here always blamerin’ on about living in the brush. I’ve been all over Missouri, Minnesota, Wisconsin searching n chillin on public land. Lived off the land In an underground shelter in Minnesota for a grip. I’ve been on the road since I was 16 n now I’m forty fuckn Four.. holy shit. Hoped a freight ship to Australia.. that was probably my biggest trip was the South Pacific.. anyways if these feet could talk.. so now I find myself on my own land, legit purchased with a small cabin built from scavenged construction dumpsters.. solar charger with couple deep cycles for charging gear, hand pump well for drinking water, n a shit load of land behind me to use. U can only get in by canoe but there’s a roof , food, water, warmth, n gear, boat, canoe, rifles, and now an ATV to gather off of.. all this was done by doing little “gigs” for cash off craigslist, buskin, scrounging, barter labor, ect.. just got sick of getting kicked out of the area. I’ll take on newbs if they want to learn some rural skills in trade for conversation. I’m going mindless talking to the trees. Pics available but I’m traveled out n chillin by the lake growing old. Would trade it all in to do it all again at times. Creating n selling is key out here.. skulls, hides, metal work, beads, 550, wood carving.. it’s all available out here 3 hrs north of Minneapolis. Summer, winter, rain, shine.. get to the boat landing n I’ll pick u up. Also someday looking for that honey looking to get off the road as well..


----------



## Minky (Apr 20, 2020)

Cool write up! I have a nice little piece of land up by willow river.


----------



## hiveranno (Apr 23, 2020)

Minky said:


> Cool write up! I have a nice little piece of land up by willow river.


 Awesome.. that’s about 90 miles SE of me. I’m up in north middle Itasca county


----------



## Scav (Apr 23, 2020)

Once you obtained the funds, how did you go about purchasing land?


----------



## hiveranno (Apr 23, 2020)

Scav said:


> Once you obtained the funds, how did you go about purchasing land?


 this piece has been for sale by owner for some time cuz of the limited access. I responded to his for sale by owner. Made an offer. Met at the title place, signed whatever, paid the man n got it signed over. No banks or lenders n he paid the fees, quick claim deed.


----------



## Cheeseburger (Apr 23, 2020)

Awesome story! I'm a bushman and have been on the road sometime now. I spent a while season down in the Ozarks a few years back. That was really exhilarating!


----------



## ScatteredCrowBones (Apr 23, 2020)

Sounds like a dreamy setup! Having no vehicle acess is legistically challenging but i so much prefer the peace of not being around cars/road noise. Being canoe based is one of my aspirations too. I was considering coming out but when i hopped out of chicago my train took me on thru iowa then nebraska to link up with the bnsf lo line, so no luck. Might be back in the area later this summer. Have you harvested wild rice around that area? Curious what other wild foods youre into, i know folks also do large nut harvests around the lakes


----------



## Hippie95 (Jul 21, 2020)

hiveranno said:


> Way back when, I had a thread on here always blamerin’ on about living in the brush. I’ve been all over Missouri, Minnesota, Wisconsin searching n chillin on public land. Lived off the land In an underground shelter in Minnesota for a grip. I’ve been on the road since I was 16 n now I’m forty fuckn Four.. holy shit. Hoped a freight ship to Australia.. that was probably my biggest trip was the South Pacific.. anyways if these feet could talk.. so now I find myself on my own land, legit purchased with a small cabin built from scavenged construction dumpsters.. solar charger with couple deep cycles for charging gear, hand pump well for drinking water, n a shit load of land behind me to use. U can only get in by canoe but there’s a roof , food, water, warmth, n gear, boat, canoe, rifles, and now an ATV to gather off of.. all this was done by doing little “gigs” for cash off craigslist, buskin, scrounging, barter labor, ect.. just got sick of getting kicked out of the area. I’ll take on newbs if they want to learn some rural skills in trade for conversation. I’m going mindless talking to the trees. Pics available but I’m traveled out n chillin by the lake growing old. Would trade it all in to do it all again at times. Creating n selling is key out here.. skulls, hides, metal work, beads, 550, wood carving.. it’s all available out here 3 hrs north of Minneapolis. Summer, winter, rain, shine.. get to the boat landing n I’ll pick u up. Also someday looking for that honey looking to get off the road as well..


Is it fun to hop alone I always went with road dawgs


----------

